# Q & A Game



## CinnamonEli

Stole this from BYC where it is very popular.

Person A: What's your favorite animal?

Person B: cow What's your favorite food?

Person A: pizza SQ?

Person C: Don't have one.  Favorite meal time?

Abbreviations: 
AA=Already Answered
SQ=Same Question

Try not to use SQ a lot... only if you can't come up wtih a question.  No personal questions, please!

Let's go!


----------



## CinnamonEli

First question:

Why did you join BYH?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Good question!
This seemed like a cool place to be, and I thought it may be helpful with my goats.
How did you get the idea for your username?


----------



## CinnamonEli

Well, it's just my two horse's names run together... not much thought put into it.

Do you like to read?  If so, what book are you reading now?


----------



## TAH

Yes very much. I am reading 4 books at a time right now.
Out of far corners
Small price to pay
The bible or the axe
Sunder sign all or them are missionary story's. 
What is your favorite subject?


----------



## CinnamonEli

Like school subject?(answer: grammar) Or like just a subject to talk about?(anything animal or music related!)

Favorite thing to do in the summer?


----------



## TAH

CinnamonEli said:


> Like school subject?(answer: grammar)


Yes.
Go to the beach and hiking.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Swimming, reading, writing, horseback riding, hiking, painting, drawing, cook outs, anything else with the animals!

SQ?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Spend time with the animals.  Baby goats too!
What is your favorite animal?


----------



## micah wotring

Hmmm, Probably pigs.

How many animals do you have. (Number but list is fine too)


----------



## CinnamonEli

Horse.

SQ?


----------



## TAH

Hard question
Like horses goats and pigs 

What is the newest animal on your farm?


----------



## micah wotring

Mutt Chicks. Just hatched the other day.

How long have you had animals.


----------



## TAH

2 Years.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Newest animals would be my eight new June 6 chicks.  

I've had animals for.... hmm... let me think.... over 7 years.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Do you have a favorite song?  If so, what is it?


----------



## TAH

No favs but I do enjoy listening to scripture songs.
Do you like to shoot guns? If so what is the biggest gun you have shot?


----------



## CinnamonEli

Eh, sort of... I prefer BB guns tho.  I have my own Daisy BB rifle.  I don't like loud noises, so it is perfect for me 

SQ?


----------



## TAH

I am the complete opposite. Loud everything! 
My favorite gun I shot was a 7-MM 
What is your favorite video game?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Mario cart

SQ


----------



## CinnamonEli

I don't play a lot of video games, but Mario kart is def. A favorite!

SQ?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Same.

What is your favorite animal?


----------



## TAH

Horse, Goats, Dogs, and Pigs. 
Why did you join?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I saw this site from BYC and was being to leave BYC but wanted a good replacement

SQ?


----------



## Apaulsen2890

I joined to get more information about when my cows may calve. 
What's your favorite smell?


----------



## CinnamonEli

Campfire... or mint in the woods...

SQ?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Mint or animal poop

Your favorite vegetable


----------



## TAH

Broccoli
SQ?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Tomatoes
Your favorite hobby without animals


----------



## TAH

Gardening, hiking 
SQ?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

SKIING!!!
How many times do you check on your animals a day


----------



## TAH

Oh boy that is a hard one. Right now every hour when we are home, because one of the goats is due to have babys and I am worried. Maybe a little to much. 

Are you learning any languages?


----------



## Apaulsen2890

Riding my Harley 
Favorite flower


----------



## Apaulsen2890

Oh man I didn't realize there was another page!!!! I'm behind! Lol


----------



## CinnamonEli

TAH said:


> Oh boy that is a hard one. Right now every hour when we are home, because one of the goats is due to have babys and I am worried. Maybe a little to much.
> 
> Are you learning any languages?


No.

Favorite flower? I don't really have one.

Favorite color?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'm learning Spanish.
Purple
SQ?


----------



## TAH

Bright Yellow.
SQ?


----------



## MrsKuhn

Is glitter a color 

Favorite Season


----------



## TAH

Autumn
SQ?


----------



## MrsKuhn

Fall 

Favorite kid book


----------



## TAH

Oh boy I don't know
Here is my little brother's fav 
How big is a pig
SQ?


----------



## Alexz7272

Ar aš maža (am I small) Lithuanian Book  
What is a word you do not like?


----------



## MrsKuhn

Moist


What is your biggest fear?


----------



## TAH

Going to the doctor 
I have never been to the doctor in my life. 
SQ?


----------



## Alexz7272

@MrsKuhn I CANNOT stand the word _*moist*_


----------



## Alexz7272

The day I lose my sweet black lab. She has quite literally been my lifeline before. 

If you could speak any other language, what would it be and/or why?


----------



## MrsKuhn

French is a beautiful language
Spanish would be helpful around here and for traveling
Sign Language has always intrigued me.

Pet Peeves?


----------



## CinnamonEli

Someone lying to me makes me mad, someone trying to help me (depending on the situation) usually makes me mad because I'm a "do it yourself" person.

SQ?


----------



## MrsKuhn

Chewing with your mouth open makes me want to gag and smack you. That is just one of the many lol 

French Toast, Pancakes or Waffles ?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Waffles!
SQ?


----------



## MrsKuhn

Hard to answer I love pancakes but love french toast...... pancakes if I had to pick just one.

Watch TV or read a book?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Watch TV! 
For or against Sea World?


----------



## MrsKuhn

Against. 

Favorite season


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Winter! 
SQ?


----------



## MrsKuhn

Fall

Favorite candy bar?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Pay day, I don't like Chocolate.
SQ?


----------



## Alexz7272

@Poka_Doodle I dont like choclate either! Yay another person! 
I like Air Heads when I crave something sweet. 
If you could be an olympic athlete, in what sport would you compete?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

YAY!!! And you also live in Colorado. I got some enjoyment at fair joking about how my friend refused a gummy worm when her mom came back with, Who declines chocolate? And her brother and I agreed that it is the right thing to do!
Trampoline!
SQ?


----------



## AJ S.

Alexz7272 said:


> @Poka_Doodle I dont like choclate either! Yay another person!
> I like Air Heads when I crave something sweet.
> If you could be an olympic athlete, in what sport would you compete?


 Probebly Pole Vault! Favorite time of the day?


----------



## TAH

AJ S. said:


> Probebly Pole Vault! Favorite time of the day?


Night when everyone is in bed and I get quiet time.
SQ?


----------



## AJ S.

Probebly early morning like 7 when it's nice and cool and you can just sit and listen to the rooster call.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Probably the afternoon when I finish school and get to come home
Favorite place you have gone on vacation to


----------



## TAH

Alaska (because we got snow) we didn't get any where we live so it was a real treat.

SQ?


----------



## AJ S.

England, just because it is amazing and because I have family there! Favorite fruit?


----------



## TAH

Raspberries

Favorite field trip?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Don't like any. Loved the ranch I went to this summer as a vacation.
SQ?


----------



## AClark

The Copper Queen Mine tour in like 3rd grade. We got to ride carts down with hard hats. 

What is your go to meal when you don't want to cook?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Eggs or leftovers
That sounds like jut was really cool
SQ?


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> Eggs or leftovers
> That sounds like jut was really cool
> SQ?


Leftovers
SQ?


----------



## micah wotring

A big slice of bread with pizza sauce, cheese, sometimes garlic, and herbs baked in the microwave (broiled if you have the time) or, yes, leftovers.
My sister's is PB and rice.  

Favorite chicken breed? (looks, you don't have to have ever had any but just which ones are prettiest to you)


----------



## TAH

Dominique
SQ?


----------



## micah wotring

Definitely D'uccles. Particularly marie fleur D'uccles but I like the lavanders too.

Are you in sports? If so what kind?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Love that breed!
I do run a bit, I ride my horse and ski.
SQ?


----------



## TAH

Well I have sports I would like to do,
Biking and riding.
Funnest thing you have done this summer?


----------



## micah wotring

Gee I dunno. Maybe...

Oh, When the neighbors moved and gave me their chicken. They only had one and it was a white australorp(I think). Now, my chickens are pretty tame but they won't let me pick them up(except for one or two) but after I had put the new chicken in with the others at one point when I reached over to pick up something in their pen it hopped up on my back and ran up on my head. She did that every time I leaned over... and it freaked me out EVERY TIME. XD Something ate her a few weeks back. IDK what it was.

Oh, no wait. Funnest. Sorry I thought you said funniest. 

So, probably when I went to The Ohio National Poultry Show or maybe when I got my licence.  Anyway, long post. sorry.



What of the four sister sites are you on? (BYH, BYC, SS, TEG)


----------



## TAH

BYH and on BYC but I have not been on in a while


----------



## TAH

SQ


----------



## Poka_Doodle

All.
Favorite holiday treat?
@LukeMeister


----------



## LukeMeister

Candy canes!

Sq?


----------



## TAH

Caramels!!

Favorite horse riding style?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Western! My horse though says English!
SQ


----------



## TAH

I have only rode western but don't really enjoy it so I am going to try english. 

SQ


----------



## LukeMeister

I have no idea... @-@ The on where you're sitting on the horse? XD

Favorite hobby/ies?


----------



## micah wotring

Chickens (Obviously) Hoping to turn it into an income source but for now it's a hobby.

What kind of music do you like?


----------



## TAH

I like scripture songs but also found that I like some country music when sitting with my friend dani in his truck.
SQ


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Christian songs  One I like is "Nothing Greater than Grace" by Marshall Hall
Are you going somewhere for Christmas?


----------



## TAH

I and my sister are going on the 21 to our new friend's house for a Christmas party. 
SQ


----------



## micah wotring

Nope! Just hangin' out with the fam. Well, I might go to my grandfathers house but that's just 1/4 of a mile back farther behind our house so that doesn't really count.

Did you grow up in the country or in town and started with animals recently?


----------



## LukeMeister

I was born in WA, up in the mountains nea Seatle, and lived there until I was 4, then we moved here to NC. Started with animals when I was about 8.

Sq?


----------



## micah wotring

My dad was born on the farm and I was born in town. Moved back near my grandpas farm when I was 1 and been here ever since. Been around animals all my life and loved it.

Favorite food?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Don't really have one favorite, but like certain things with cranberries, like cranberry bread and cranberry sauce.
Favorite color?


----------



## TAH

Yellow and brown
sq


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Purple
What is your favorite pets name, and what type of animal is it?


----------



## TAH

Naomi, my Lamancha, Nubian, Nigerian mix doe. She was my first goat! 
SQ


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Nice!
I would say Odon, my Australian Shepherd dog. Shaya was my other fav, a Nigerian-mix goat. 
How many goats do you have?


----------



## TAH

1 wether MN, 1 Mancha doe, 1 pure alpine doe, and 1 oberhasli buck so 4. 
SQ


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

8... 4 does and 4 bucks.  I need to sell one of the bucks, keeping 2 Lord Willing, and not sure what I'll do with the other yet.
Do you have snow?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yes, lots of it.
SQ


----------



## TAH

1 foot and more in the way ! 
What is your favorite animal?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Dogs
Sq?


----------



## LukeMeister

Too many to choose from... 

Sq?


----------



## micah wotring

PIGS! I'm not allowed to have any right now so I just work for a show pig breeder... but someday I'll have myself a few.

How did you find BYH?


----------



## TAH

When Naomi had her kids and was being a huge pain about it, she wouldn't nurse them and was laying down Everytime I tried to get her to move or stand still. 
SQ


----------



## micah wotring

I came from BYC which I found googling chicken stuff over the years.

sq


----------



## TAH

I already said so changing the question ! 
How much land do you want?


----------



## micah wotring

Haha, that works!

Probably around 10 acres. Just enough to have a few goats, sheep, and hogs but also small enough I can fence it well. Not really sure how 'much' an acre is. I'm very visual. I'd want like three of the fields above our houses size but that's not a US standard measurement so I can't use that. XD

SQ again. I'm not good at coming up with questions.


----------



## TAH

Thats alright! 
6-7 
SQ


----------



## LukeMeister

Right now we have 3 acres and we don't use all of it so I'm fine as is. XD 

Sq?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Not sure  I'd love at least 20-40. 
How many dogs, if any, do you have?


----------



## TAH

1 Pitbull Heeler mix! 
I want one of each breed LOL! 
SQ


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Lol! 
2.. Great Pyr mix and an Australian Shepherd 
What breed of goats do you have, if any?


----------



## TAH

Lamancha mix, oberhasli, Alpine, and mini Nubian. 
SQ


----------



## micah wotring

None... Yeah I know... Sad life form over here... I aim to get a few someday though.

A few. Those are dangerous words.

How long have you been on BYH?


----------



## TAH

Since Feb-15 
SQ


----------



## micah wotring

May-16

Uh, let's see... I could ask anything... just gotta think of something... Uhhhh

SQ


----------



## TAH

Haha 
I will switch the question 
Favorite book author?


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> Haha
> I will switch the question
> Favorite book author?


Thanks 

Paul

sq


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Don't have one.
Scariest time in your life


----------



## TAH

I have several of those, Me and my friend were running down a driveway when I turned around to see a 1200 pound bull running after us. After running for a good 1-min I manage to jump an electric fence only to get tangled up in it LOL, he tried to get to me but got a big'ole shock. About an hour after that I went out into a field and got hit in the but by a mean heifer, she went to the freezer the next week.

When I was 3 years old and a friend was pushing me 12-13 feet in the air when the next thing I know, I was on the ground. I fell 12-13 feet then got thrown 4-5 feet. That was the most pain I have ever experienced. I didn't break any bones tho so that was good. After the fall I was in the bathroom cleaning up when I heard my older sister in tears thinking I was going to Die, when I heard her I burst out laughing and said I AM FINE, she turned around and threw her arms around me yelling SHE IS GOING TO LIVE. 
I am surprised I have NEVER EVER broken any bones! 

SQ


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Lol.
A school shooting three years ago, I was elsewhere and had no idea, but my cousin heard the shots in his school.

Sq


----------



## LukeMeister

When one of my closest friends was saying they were going to commit suicide. Scared me to death; I couldn't even sleep.

Sq?


----------



## LukeMeister

Poka_Doodle said:


> Lol.
> A school shooting three years ago, I was elsewhere and had no idea, but my cousin heard the shots in his school.
> 
> Sq


I'm sorry about that. I'm glad he was okay.

Btw, I think our pm is too long for my phone. It won't let me reply so I'm telling you here. XD


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Oh.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Not sure.

Fav kind of herding dog?


----------



## TAH

Old English Sheepdog (I would love to have one), Aussie 
SQ


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aussie

Do you have snow?


----------



## micah wotring

Yessss! Plenty.

SQ?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Yes 
What is your favorite sport?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Skiing!!!
SQ?


----------



## micah wotring

I'm not in sports but I like to watch rodeo on TV! 

Fav horse breed(even if you don't have a horse)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cleveland bay.
Sq


----------



## micah wotring

Gypsy Vanner!

SQ?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Nice.
Favorite dessert.


----------



## micah wotring

PB pie

Uh...sq again.  (sorry)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cream puffs!!!  
Favorite cat color?


----------



## micah wotring

Calico probably. I really like tri-colored animals. 

Favorite food(other than deserts)?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah same.
Waffles!!!
SQ


----------



## micah wotring

pizza!

Spring, Summer, Fall, or Winter?
(best, worse, random, just pick one)


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Winter!
Pet that has your heart.


----------



## TAH

Boaz, 
We have done training together, running, hiking, swimming and he a friend. 

SQ


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Pumpkin, she taught me showmanship, won it with me and then left me.
Favorite burger type


----------



## Chickens

Cheese burger ran through the garden

How many 2 legged ppl live with you?


----------



## micah wotring

10!

Poultry, Mammals, or Fish?


----------



## Chickens

Umm thats a hard one mammals i would have to say are my favorite but i own all 3 

Sq?


----------



## micah wotring

Poultry...Hoping to get tilapia someday so it might change then...

Favorite food?


----------



## TAH

Don't have 1 but my brother does so I will put his "pizza"! 

Have you ever had your water freeze for a whole day?


----------



## micah wotring

Yer brother has very good taste! lol

Definitely! It's frozen for weeks...

SQ?


----------



## Chickens

Fav food Salad

Yes frozen for a week 

Have you ever climbed under your house with a blow dryer to thaw out those pipes lol


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Yer brother has very good taste! lol


lol


----------



## micah wotring

Eh...no... we just used the creek behind the house!

Do you like road trips or not?


----------



## TAH

Absolutely NOT!!! 

SQ


----------



## micah wotring

There are certain energetic members of the family which make road trips VERRRRYY LOOOOOOOOOONG...
But on the whole I do...

Uh.....
SQ I guess


----------



## Chickens

Yes i do. I dont like big cities tho they give me panic attacks

How many birds (chickens ducks turkeys etc.) Are on ur farm?


----------



## TAH

ZERO "for" now but hope to get some this spring! 
sq


----------



## micah wotring

7 chickens, 3 turkeys, 5 ducks, 4 quail...so...19 ATM

Ever hatched out anything using an incubator?


----------



## Chickens

As of last count 28 chickens(had 32 but gave away some of last years roosters i hatched out

Favorite animal on your farm and why


----------



## Chickens

No but would love too i want peacocks!! And would like to have a tom and hen turkey (hubby is gonna kill me before this is over)lol


Sq


----------



## TAH

animal- Leader
breed- Oberhasli buck
Why- willing to learn anything, I have trained him to ride and do many tricks. And loves a big kiss from mama (witch I do give it to him)!



 

 

 

sq


----------



## micah wotring

Probably Buttercup! She's a silkie D'uccle mix...
She's SUPER friendly especially compared to the others...


----------



## Chickens

Ohh i want silkie theyre so pretty


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Something tells my neither of you are doing school...


----------



## TAH

Poka_Doodle said:


> Something tells my neither of you are doing school...


something tells me you aren't doing school either. I do school between 3:00 & 5:00 so no school for several more hours!


----------



## micah wotring

Poka_Doodle said:


> Something tells my neither of you are doing school...


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I am at school.


----------



## Chickens

Poka_Doodle said:


> Something tells my neither of you are doing school...


  im too old for school lol


----------



## Poka_Doodle

You were not included in the post, sorry. I'm the time it takes for one of my classes TAH and Micah had gotten a good number of posts.


----------



## Chickens

Lol i didnt really think you were talking to me  i just had to put my 2 cents in


----------

